# South Mississippi marsh fishing



## marshbass (Mar 25, 2007)

Caught a nice 18" red, one about 13" and two small marshbass Saturday morning. Also a few small specks (trout).All caught on a 3" storm swim bait.


----------



## Jim (Mar 25, 2007)

Good job! Nice to see a couple guys getting out there and fishing! I was going to go out myslef today, But it started snowing last night...We got 3-5 inches? This was a surprise. Oh Well!


----------

